# History of GKA Book



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

At long last my book about the history of GKA has been published and will be available for purchase in the next few weeks. Running to 320 pages, it contains details of the station's development from its beginnings at Devizes in 1920 to closure in 2000. The war years are covered in detail along with the expansion of the station in the 1940s and 1980s. Many recollections of staff and sea-going R/Os are included, along with a chapter describing life at the station. Many of the 'characters' are fondly remembered. Annexes with brief details of the associated transmitting and receiving stations are appended, as well as a history of the morse keys used at the station.

The book will retail at £9.99 and will be available from Amazon and other online retailers, and signed/dedicated copies will also be available via the GKA website as soon as they arrive. Postage and packing will need to be added for website orders but this price will be kept to a minimum.

As soon as I am able to take payment I will let everyone know.

Larry +


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent news Larry. I will certainly be purchasing a copy. I would imagine a lot of ROA members would be interested as well. If you send me details when you have them I will arrange to have information published in the next QSO in September.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Yes of course, I will let the ROA know as soon as the book is available to purchase. I would anticipate this to be around 3 weeks or so, depending on the publishing schedule.

Larry +


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Well done Larry. I will publish your short article on the station in my CW club magazine in Autumn this year. I'm looking forward to reading the book.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Been advised this morning that the book is currently #1 in the Amazon Best-Selling Charts in the Telecommunications Genre - just on pre-orders. Waterstones are now stocking the book as well, again taking pre-orders. I am waiting for my own personal stock to arrive and then I will start taking orders for signed copies.

Larry +


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Will there be a digitised version audio/visual?


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Will there be a digitised version audio/visual?


No plans at the moment - possibly an e-book or Kindle version in the future dependent on sales. Could do an audio book myself if you could handle my broad Bristolian accent.....

Larry +


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Perhaps those Western dialectical tones would be muted in a Morse version?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Larry Bennett said:


> No plans at the moment - possibly an e-book or Kindle version in the future dependent on sales. Could do an audio book myself if you could handle my broad Bristolian accent.....
> 
> Larry +


Ha ha. I got out of town quick when I realised I could say "What bist ee doin' yerr?" without closing my mouth and without realising I was saying it! Obviously, I'd been there too long! Funny thing though, I've been in Australia for donkeys years and still can't say "G'Day" properly.

John T


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Larry Bennett said:


> ...Could do an audio book myself if you could handle my broad Bristolian accent.....+


Now that certainly would be worth paying for!
Audio not the problem and will defo buy the book but was thinking more down the lines of something in pdf format for pc magnification.
Well done on the super effort..


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Ordered! Delivery in about 3 weeks.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

John T. Look at ee looking at I. or How bist.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> John T. Look at ee looking at I. or How bist.


Ha ha. You can take the boy out of Bristol but you can't take Bristol out of the boy, John. You should see what they've done to the Hatchet!

John T


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just ordered a copy, had to wait a bit, got QRY 23 (just joking.)
Thanks Larry, should be a good bit of nostalgia.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

sparks69 said:


> just ordered a copy, had to wait a bit, got qry 23 (just joking.)
> thanks larry, should be a good bit of nostalgia.


qry 23. vg!
(de gyxd)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> Ha ha. You can take the boy out of Bristol but you can't take Bristol out of the boy, John. You should see what they've done to the Hatchet!
> 
> John T


Have you been back there sniffing the barmaids apron? Last time I was in there was Jan 1954. What have they done to it, made it into a GIRLY BAR, with low tables and high chairs.(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Have you been back there sniffing the barmaids apron? Last time I was in there was Jan 1954. What have they done to it, made it into a GIRLY BAR, with low tables and high chairs.(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)


Was there about 4 years ago, John. The only thing that remains the same is the front door. You'd take your mother there now, I did. Oh no, hang on that was my wife.

John T


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Is GKA a sort of a Call Centre?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> Was there about 4 years ago, John. The only thing that remains the same is the front door. You'd take your mother there now, I did. Oh no, hang on that was my wife.
> 
> John T


At least she got to see another (Little Piece of History)(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> At least she got to see another (Little Piece of History)(Thumb)


Ha ha. She wouldn't have liked it how it was but I thought it was hilarious. Long John silver wrote the book!

John T


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That would be Long Dong Silver.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Engine Serang said:


> Is GKA a sort of a Call Centre?


Come to think of it, Yes it was, but a very posh one.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I was going to put E-S out of his misery as well. But then I thought a bit of misery would do him good!


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Misery is my middle name.
Well until my very good Local opens.

PS. After four and a half months at sea GKA was my best friend and Marconi Sabih was his representative on earth. "Are we on the traffic list?"


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I once sailed with a Captain who had a pad of Received Marconigram forms in his desk drawer.
He occasionally would type out a "received" message and leave it on his desk for the 2nd steward to read and hence start a rumour running.
After being advised by the 2nd steward one day that we had orders to discharge not in NW Europe but N America I had a chat with the mate who covertly removed the pad from the desk drawer and I locked all my forms away.
Nothing was ever mentioned .........


----------



## Devans47 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Tony not sure if my last reply went through, just need to know when the last QSO went as I haven't received one in awhile.


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Your book sounds wonderful - I've ordered a copy from Amazon (US). 

People who buy the book from Amazon - I hope you'll put a review up - it makes a great difference!


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Postage and Packing rates for signed copies of the Portishead Radio/GKA history book have now been worked out.

In the UK the P&P will be £3.00 for 1 book, £4.50 for 2 books and £6.00 for 3 books. You can order through the link on the website:

https://portisheadradio.godaddysites.com/gka-book

P&P for Europe is £6.50, N and S America/Africa/Asia is £10 and Australia/NZ £11.00 for 1 book. Please contact me for prices for multiple copies.

The price of the book itself is £9.99 and copies are due to be received here by the end of next week. They will be sent out immediately after receipt.

Of course you will still be able to obtain the book through Amazon and other on-line retailers, athough these will not be signed.

Larry +


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Larry, I sent you an email to the address we have for you on the ROA membership list. Did it land? I used a BT address.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Devans47 said:


> Hi Tony not sure if my last reply went through, just need to know when the last QSO went as I haven't received one in awhile.


Hi David. The post in this country is very erratic at the moment. I only just received my QSO five days after another member who lives in Essex. Give it a bit longer and if nothing lands then we will send you another.


----------



## Devans47 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tony Selman said:


> Hi David. The post in this country is very erratic at the moment. I only just received my QSO five days after another member who lives in Essex. Give it a bit longer and if nothing lands then we will send you another.


Since I live in California it will probably take a little longer, but haven't had one this year at all. Thanks for the reply


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Ah - wish I'd waited for your reply - I ordered through Amazon already :-/ 

Looking forward to receiving the book though!


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Tony Selman said:


> Larry, I sent you an email to the address we have for you on the ROA membership list. Did it land? I used a BT address.


Hi Tony,

Can't seem to find a recent email from you - I will see if got lost in my spam filter. My email is indeed a btinternet.com one.

If not please private message me on here.

Cheers

Larry


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Back in stock on Amazon UK this morning and available to pre-order for £9.99.

Larry +


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

If a book is bought through thebookdepository.com then postage is free to anywhere in the world.


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Larry Bennett said:


> Postage and Packing rates for signed copies of the Portishead Radio/GKA history book have now been worked out.
> 
> In the UK the P&P will be £3.00 for 1 book, £4.50 for 2 books and £6.00 for 3 books. You can order through the link on the website:
> 
> ...


Greetings Larry,
Just ordered the Book through the above link. Looking forward to receiving my signed copy and re living some of the memories from a time passed. Best of luck with book.
Regards,
Pat.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

For those intending to order their book through the GKA website, there was a glitch which prevented overseas orders from applying the correct postage rate. Therefore I have removed the automatic link to PayPal to allow prospective purchasers to use the correct tariff.

Costs have not changed - just an extra step or two in the ordering process.

Thank you all for the astounding response - over 80 pre-orders via the website alone over the last 24 hours!

Larry +


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dear me. Turn 80 and it's not even a bank holiday.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ordered mine on Amazon Australia. $24 including postage. Perhaps you can send me a post it note with your autograph on it,only joking.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

holland25 said:


> Ordered mine on Amazon Australia. $24 including postage. Perhaps you can send me a post it note with your autograph on it,only joking.


You'll get one of the rare unsigned copies! Can't compete with that price at UK postage rates, it costs more than the price of the book to send a copy outside of Europe, even at printed paper rate.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Stock copies of the GKA book have arrived. They will be signed and despatched over the next few days. Thank you all for your patience!

Larry +


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

You never thanked us thusly when giving us turn 80!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Today I was advised by Waterstones that my book has been posted.
Now to find my reading glasses...............
Hoping it is a really good bodice ripper Larry !


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I have received mine. Complete with signature.


----------



## martin winn (Oct 10, 2007)

Got mine with sig. Thanks.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Reading mine now.
Thanks Larry - it is answering a lot of questions I had over the years but never bothered to ask !
At last I know where GRL came from.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I received my copy today from Amazon in Sydney. It says that it is printed in Australia. Makes me wonder if they are remote printing on demand.

Looks interesting.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

holland25 said:


> I received my copy today from Amazon in Sydney. It says that it is printed in Australia. Makes me wonder if they are remote printing on demand.
> 
> Looks interesting.


Yep, it's international print on demand. Quite common these days and saves the logistical costs of posting books worldwide. As far as I know the publishers have printing contractors in the USA, Canada, Australia and Germany (and no doubt in other countries as and when required).

Enjoy the book!

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> Reading mine now.
> Thanks Larry - it is answering a lot of questions I had over the years but never bothered to ask !
> At last I know where GRL came from.


I must admit I didn't know either until I started my research. Interesting that when the callsign came to Burnham it had already been used at 2 other locations.....

Larry +


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I am at that stage in the book as well. I suspect that few of us knew where GRL came from, it has flitted through my mind a couple of times over the years and then equally quickly flitted out again! All sorts of interesting stuff so far and I am only just getting stuck into it.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

QRY 80 ? ...........I had a brief spell of Detached Duty at Wick/GKR in the mid 70's. It included spells on their HF service for Deepsea Fishing vessels. I only worked a few ships, mostly ore carriers but none were fishing vessels. It annoyed the OC at GKR because I was sat there on overtime doing mostly nothing !!

David

+


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

david.hopcroft said:


> QRY 80 ? ...........I had a brief spell of Detached Duty at Wick/GKR in the mid 70's. It included spells on their HF service for Deepsea Fishing vessels. I only worked a few ships, mostly ore carriers but none were fishing vessels. It annoyed the OC at GKR because I was sat there on overtime doing mostly nothing !!
> 
> David
> 
> +


Hadn't most of the trawlers gone by the mid-70s? In their hayday, Wick must have been pretty busy.

John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

John - I have tried to date the DD by the car I had then to drive up to GKR from GKZ. It was a long way. I remember stopping for petrol just after leaving Inverness and the sign said 'Wick 135 miles' I think it was probably early 70's.

I have found these in NSWS 1 of 1976

David

+


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Read the book now can't wait for the filum.......

Talking of Wick, I used them a few times from the PG or Indian coast 'cos you didn't get a QRY......


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Larry Bennett said:


> I must admit I didn't know either until I started my research. ....


Looks like any ex-RO who can say they worked (or heard) both MW Burnham-on-Sea Radio/GRL and successor Ilfracombe Radio/GIL during their sea-time are becoming a bit thin on the ground.
Later learned more on GRL when I trained at GKA in '63 and have given it the occasional mention here on SN.
Bought yr book for ex-GTZB friend and look forward to news when it'll be available in Kindle form.


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Ordered my copy last week.


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

Larry Bennett said:


> Yep, it's international print on demand. Quite common these days and saves the logistical costs of posting books worldwide. As far as I know the publishers have printing contractors in the USA, Canada, Australia and Germany (and no doubt in other countries as and when required).
> 
> Enjoy the book!
> 
> Larry +


Just received my copy from "Books on the Hill" Clevedon which as you will know is near Portishead bought from there as my daughter and partner own it. Looking forward tro reading it. FYI my late uncle Frank Lockwood was at GLD for a good number of years and I know he did do some DD at GKA during his time, so you may have crossed paths.

Regards

Niggle


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

niggle said:


> Just received my copy from "Books on the Hill" Clevedon which as you will know is near Portishead bought from there as my daughter and partner own it. Looking forward tro reading it. FYI my late uncle Frank Lockwood was at GLD for a good number of years and I know he did do some DD at GKA during his time, so you may have crossed paths.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Niggle


Good news - glad you got a copy from a local bookshop too. Hope you enjoy it! Can't recall a Frank Lockwood but will ask my GKA colleagues if they remember him.

Cheers Larry +


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I did several tours of detached duty at GLD and I know the name. Cannot put a face to him though. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

niggle said:


> Just received my copy from "Books on the Hill" Clevedon which as you will know is near Portishead bought from there as my daughter and partner own it. Looking forward tro reading it. FYI my late uncle Frank Lockwood was at GLD for a good number of years and I know he did do some DD at GKA during his time, so you may have crossed paths.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Niggle


It seems Frank Lockwood was a popular colleague at GLD, much liked and well remembered He started work at GLD in 1965 and left in 1987, and did indeed take some DD at GKA. 

Larry +


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

hawkey01 said:


> I did several tours of detached duty at GLD and I know the name. Cannot put a face to him though.
> 
> Neville - Hawkey01


Frank lived in St Just before he retired with wife Margaret (now living in Southport) and two sons Graham and Ian. He used to wear tinted specs and had a full beard also liked his baccy roll ups.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Niggle,

Now have a vague facial print in my mind. Unfortunately a long time ago.

Neville


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Just an update on the book - as of this week, worldwide sales are just under 1,000, with 16 5-star reviews on Amazon. Has also been an Amazon 'Best-Seller' in the Telecommunications genre for a few weeks. Reviews in the UK radio press have also been encouraging. The book is still available from myself via the GKA website for UK customers as well as via Amazon and other on-line retailers worldwide.

Thank you for your kind comments and observations, much appreciated.

Larry +


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Larry, hi
I am enjoying you book a lot, thanks for putting pen to paper.
When I was at Plymouth Poly. Training our morse instructor was an ex GK operator named, Robbi Robinson who talked about the w/t "conveyor belt". Do you have any photos of this famed equipment in action ?
Best regards


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oops got to pages 132 &137 last night !


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Dimples82 said:


> Larry, hi
> I am enjoying you book a lot, thanks for putting pen to paper.
> When I was at Plymouth Poly. Training our morse instructor was an ex GK operator named, Robbi Robinson who talked about the w/t "conveyor belt". Do you have any photos of this famed equipment in action ?
> Best regards


Below is a picture from 1966 showing 'A' Wing (one of the W/T wings). You can see the conveyor belt going down the middle between the consoles. After taking down a QTC from a ship the GKA R/O would place (or skilfully flick) the completed form into the conveyor belt which would take the form to the Control Room. From there it would be hand-passed to another conveyor belt in the landline wing awaiting delivery by telex or telephone to the addressee.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

And this is the landline wing from the same era - the conveyor belt clearly seen in the centre of the photograph. You can see telegram forms on the belt as well.

Thank you for your kind comments on the book too!

Larry +


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Lots of thanks for the info, it was kind of you to get back to me so soon.
Best regards
Charles
AKA Dimples82


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Larry Hi,

I finished your book last night, the final chapter made excellent reading and left me with a big smile on my face.

Thank you also for relating the story on pages 168 - 179 regarding the happenings on St.John III/6ZKX; I was the R/O.

As a volunteer I now look after the Library at Essex Industrial Museum, at Sandford Mill, Chelmsford and am now in year X of cataloguing it, it is a never ending task. 

I will make sure my copy of your book is put on the Library's shelves. It is an important do***ent, it describes the use of Marconi equipment by GK and the contribution it made the stations life.

Best regards,

Charles Marshall - aka Dimples82


----------

